# Learning Shred DVD



## Xiphos68 (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the best learn to shred dvd?


----------



## Misanthropy (Dec 30, 2008)

Paul Gilbert Intense Rock


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 30, 2008)

I found Michael Angelo Batio's Speed Kills dvd to be pretty good. His stupid 'funny voices' are cheesy but when he gets down to playing and explaining it's very informative. Helped me out alot with developing my sweep picking.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 30, 2008)

Misanthropy said:


> Paul Gilbert Intense Rock




You may be able to find more up-to-date, you may be able to find faster guys, or even more complex techniques, but for ground floor Shred 101, this is it IMO.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 30, 2008)

thank you all for the info.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd go with John Petrucci's "Rock disclipline".


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 31, 2008)

You can find the Michael Angelo DVD either on his website

Home

or try Amazon.com or Ebay


----------



## silentrage (Jan 1, 2009)

I've gone through probably 20-30 "learn to shred" dvds, in the end Guthrie Govan's books ended up being the most useful to me.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2009)

Maniacal's Riff Training Vol 1

Shred Training - Online Guitar Tuition

The best book/dvd for shredding. Better than Rock Discipline and Intense Rock from my experience.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Maniacal's Riff Training Vol 1
> 
> Shred Training - Online Guitar Tuition
> 
> The best book/dvd for shredding. Better than Rock Discipline and Intense Rock from my experience.



Good to hear man, I just bought myself a copy.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome dude, you wont regret it.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 4, 2009)

As has been said, the Paul Gilbert Intense Rock vids are absolutely where it's at.

I personally find that books offer a more long-term source of study definitely check out Jon (Maniacal)'s book _Riff Training Level 1_ as mentioned, as well as Troy Stetina's _Speed Mechanics for Lead Guitar_. 

Also, Guthrie Govan's _Creative Guitar_ books are absolutely top-notch, for all aspects of your playing, from tone to jazz theory to 8-finger tapping.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 4, 2009)

I have Troy Stetina's book too. It's filled with tons of great exercises, but Maniacal's book offers a much better schedule/ method of practicing.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I have Troy Stetina's book too. It's filled with tons of great exercises, but Maniacal's book offers a much better schedule/ method of practicing.



Absolutely, that's why the two together make a great combo


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the info.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Absolutely, that's why the two together make a great combo



Haha, I didn't notice the "and" part.

I should really start reading.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 6, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Troy Stetina's _Speed Mechanics for Lead Guitar_.



Huh, I forgot about Troy Stetina, his books are pretty rad too, good call.


----------

